# Female Seeds OUT OF STOCK



## bigupsrespect (Sep 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea when any of the seedbanks will have Female Seeds Grapefruit or Grapefruit x NL (of the X-line)?  Everyone seems to be out of stock temporarily.  I really have my heart set on growing this strain after having partaken in it over the summer.  I want my next grow to be this and White Widow.  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 3, 2007)

Your best bet is probably to email them. :confused2:


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 3, 2007)

i would like to find some reg. grapfruit seeds myself


----------

